# Penny for your thoughts?



## Ace Gunman (Oct 28, 2007)

What are _you_ thinking of at this exact moment? Me, I'm thinking about how I didn't set up a disclaimer as to how I'm not actually going to pay you all a penny for each of your thoughts.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *DISCLAIMER:* No one, especially Ace Gunman, is actually going to pay you a penny per thought. _2007 - Infinity and beyond._


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 28, 2007)

I like this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently thinking ahead to next week, reviewing when everything is due, how much time I have to do them and stuff.

Also thinking about the Bears game tomorrow... They better not lose to the fucking Lions again...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinkin' I really should drag my ass to bed, but there's some moron who's still blaring his ghetto music at nearly 2 in the morning. I know I'll never get to sleep. I'd like to drive a pipe up his ass and then beat him against the pavement, but because I have kids and want to continue supporting them from outside of prison I'll have to sit quietly in my house and type this instead.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 28, 2007)

damn, the last day of the weekend is nearly over


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to go the toilet. Bad......


----------



## roadbusta (Oct 28, 2007)

Asking myself why I am on GBAtemp when I should be studying for year 12 exams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn procrastination.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm considering how to ask a girl out(damn adolesence, damn it to hell), can't work my mind around it, and I think that my bed is calling to me. No really.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 28, 2007)

ACE! YOUR BACK!

Thats what i was thinking of


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> ACE! YOUR BACK!
> 
> Thats what i was thinking of



I was just thinking that it's good to be appreciated!


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

Man that was a great party


----------



## Switchy (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking that my cats woke me up way too damn early.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

2 thoughts for the price of 1!

God I hope i didn't get an std


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm annoyed that the rain has stopped just as I got back from my paper round...

- Sam


----------



## T-hug (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about whats the best option with my dead 360, whether to get it fixed or buy new.
Also thinking whether to make my main guy in FFT on PSP a Samurai or a Ninja, might go with Samurai as it appears to be a quicker route to Dark Knight...


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinking how the hell I'm gonna wake up early tomorrow morning and take some people to the airport.


----------



## Jax (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking how will hackers make SMG work on normal chipped Wiis.


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 28, 2007)

.


----------



## theADDict (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm constantly thinking about which jobs to apply for, try to make it 'self employed' or maybe I should sell up and move to a more sunny country !


----------



## moozxy (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking whether to watch a few more episodes or have a break...


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 28, 2007)

I am thinking of goddamn school tomorrow and when the hell I'm going to get some work done.


----------



## lagman (Oct 28, 2007)

*damn, it's really cold*


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm just worried about money, being able to be a good dad and not fucking everything up.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm wondering how ^ he gets away with such a huge signature


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about stomping into the living room and muting the stupidly loud TV cause they're drowning out that Newton Faulkner song I like on the kitchen radio...


----------



## Bruinbaard (Oct 28, 2007)

Think about all the homework and my exams next week, i still gotta start! Aahhh


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2007)

My feet are so damn cold.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> I'm wondering how ^ he gets away with such a huge signature


Theres much bigger out there!

But I will scale it down if it bothers people.


----------



## WK416 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thinking about why game developers had to shove everything into November. December needs some love too!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 28, 2007)

thinking why the fuck I'm on GBAtemp while I should be finishing a huge project I have due tomorrow.

I'm also thinking about the Therion song I'm listening to on last.fm right now

among other things.


----------



## lagman (Oct 29, 2007)

*there's a lot people that don't deserve to be on this forum*
*I want a puppy*
*...and a girlfriend*


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> *there's a lot people that don't deserve to be on this forum*
> *I want a puppy*
> *...and a girlfriend*


Girlfriends are annoying and bitch at you a lot.

Stick with a puppy and get a cat too.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 29, 2007)

*mmm puppies and girlfriends*

you can be my girlfriend if u like lagman.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm thinking about how this topic is getting strangely off... errr... topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And pondering my dog's true age, as he was a stray when we took him in all those years ago.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm thinking that I should be in bed and also about all of the paper work I need to get done tomorrow for my company.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 30, 2007)

My God, ZeWarriorReturns is an idiot


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2007)

*Damn 4001 posts for hadrian, nice*




*I miss mthr's random photoshops*
*The year is almost over >_


----------



## Shinji (Oct 30, 2007)

*My God, ZeWarriorReturns is an idiot*
*hadrian sure is complaining about his girlfriend, trouble in paradise*
*i wonder if Rachael knows...*
*www.postsecrets.com*
*sh*t, i'm advertising in my thoughts again...*
*moo*


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 30, 2007)

*I secretly love Creed, and was very saddened when they split*


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm thinking about my wife.


----------



## Javacat (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm thinking about whether I should buy or lease cars for my company... If I lease I could get something seriously pwning.....


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 31, 2007)

I was think about what you guys typed down about what you were thinking at the exact moment you read this topic.....and also Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, and what to put as a reply. and then i decided to type alot not thinking cause i was on the computer because i need to figure out what do do to get the witness to crack and she won't cause i can't figure it out so i went to neoseeker.com right, and i was like duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude,
i hate to much for dinner, fired chicken ant the greatest stuff ever (compared to fried fish, but thats all i was thinking at this very moment, how bout you?


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 31, 2007)

Thought thread 1: A penny? For my thoughts? Here, have a dollar...

Thought Thread 2: This Ubuntu CD's going to take forever at 4x. The lowest it can go. :/

Thought Thread 3: Control bodily functions... typing... type type type...

Thought Thread 4: Porn. o:


----------



## son2fu (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm thinking
what will i do tomorow.


----------



## Zesto (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm thinking about what to put on my PSP.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2007)

*Damn I want lagman's avatar*

*My board game for school is gonna rock!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 1, 2007)

I was just thinking about how I've been a part of a handful of online communities over the years, but that GBAtemp is the one I've always loved most of all. It's funny, actually, to think about, because even when I started lose interest in GBA emulation at one point, I still wanted to stick around and chat with the friendly members of the temp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I'm also thinking about how it's actually easier than it would seem to make microwave popcorn that doesn't taste like crap.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was going to translate that dungeon maker game for the DS


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 1, 2007)

i was thinking of my damn cold...
and how awesome those two movies 28 days later and 28 weeks later were


----------



## moozxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm thinking when my mum's gonna make lunch for me >


----------



## Javacat (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm wondering when the delivery man is going to realize that he only delivered half of a new printer I ordered and that he still has the section weighing 10 stone in the back of his van...


----------



## test84 (Nov 1, 2007)

making a poll


----------



## Cairpre (Nov 5, 2007)

I really want a nap.


----------



## hova1 (Nov 5, 2007)

i was thinking, if i had an time machine, i would go back in to the past and patent the names like Coca-Cola, Pepsi, McDonalds. then i would go back to the future and sue all these company's.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Nov 5, 2007)

I was thinking about eating more bananas because they say they help you sleep - and I've been having horrific nightmares lately and scaring the crap out of my girlfriend at night.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to roast Bonemonkey over a slow fire...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 5, 2007)

Do I go to sleep now or post the 6 new DS releases?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

* does angelina jolee think about me as much as i do of her ?


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 5, 2007)

Now some jets. Dogs. Snake. Those are my pennies!


----------



## lagman (Nov 5, 2007)

*80 percent of the people on that thread could be banned without a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish the guy two cubes down would turn his radio down. It's not between 9 and 11 and it's certainly not at a reasonable volume...


----------



## betawind (Nov 5, 2007)

Only an hour and fifteen minutest ill I get to leave work and pick up my Crimson DS Lite.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Nov 5, 2007)

im thinking about how a guy who likes me is going to ask me out tommorow
and i dont know what to say :S
and im thinking about amazing makeouts from friday


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 5, 2007)

"MMMMM I think im going to make myself some soup" So yeah I was thinking about soup and cooking something to eat just before I entered this thread.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thinking how to form an equation of the total spring constant from two individual constants I performed in a physics lab...argh..

Oh, and thinking about giving up on that.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 7, 2007)

"does my bum look big in this"


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 7, 2007)

wolfmother is either 30 years late or this could mark a new age of awesome psychedelic rock

i hope the latter


----------



## Spikey (Nov 7, 2007)

Thinking that Ace Gunman is ripping people off who post here twice over. Once by not giving them a penny, and second by attempting to only give a penny... for their two cents...


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 7, 2007)

a penny is 2 cents
1 pounds sterling is aprox 2.0000000000213123 dollars
so you get a profit of .0000000000021313


----------



## Javacat (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm wondering how many miles the scroll wheel on my mouse has done in the 6 years that I've had it...


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 8, 2007)

where the fudge ims my cell phone?


----------



## Dazimus (Nov 9, 2007)

This exact momenet? My back is sore still after doing a 20 min run on Tuesday evening. Damn, I'm unfit.


----------



## Javacat (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about why my leg hurts after jumping off things last night whilst beer filled....


----------

